# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Çfarë kuptoni me fjalën "Intelektual"? A ka të tillë Shqipëria?

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Kur degjoni nga dikush:"ai eshte intelektual" cfare ju vjen ne mendje? Besoni se ne Shqiperi ka njerez qe e meritojne titullin intelektual, jane shume apo pak?
falemiNDERit

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Kur degjoni nga dikush:"ai eshte intelektual" cfare ju vjen ne mendje?


Ca nga gjerat qe me vine ndermend:

zgjuaresi
shkathesi
pregatitur
pasive
seriozitet
shpirtmiresi
drejtesi




> Besoni se ne Shqiperi ka njerez qe e meritojne titullin intelektual, jane shume apo pak?


Te them te drejten, nuk e di ne qoftese ekziston apo edhe nje pakice intelektualesh ne shqiperi. (Megjithse pa dyshim qe ka njerez qe mund te quhen intelektual, por jane aq te pakt sa rralle i sheh.)

Populli Shqipetare, per mendimin tim, eshte i zgjuar dhe ka pesuar shume ne jete...shume njerez jane te zgjuar nga eksperienca por kjo si ben ata intelektual. Pra mendoj se shume njerezve ne Shqiperi i mungon edukimi i duhur perpara se te meritojn titullin e nje intelektuali.

Gjithashtu mendoj se ata njerez qe me termend kan patur qellime ne jete dhe qe duan ta shfrytezojn trurin...them se ata kan ikur jashte shtetit.

Ne qoftese do te kishte intelektual me te vertete Shqiperia, atehere ku jane? Sepse une vetem hajdut kam pare deri tani.

Edhe ai intelektual qe kishte mbetur ne shqiperi (Azem Hajdari)...s'eshte me.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## zeus

---------------------------------------------------------------

Intelektual (sipas meje) eshte nje njeri qe sigurisht nga njera ane ka pergatitje te larte profesionale dhe kulture qytetare, po nga ana tjeter vret mendjen vazhdimisht per te rritur dijet e tij dhe per te sjelle dicka te re dhe me vlera ne shoqeri.

Ne Shqiperi jane pak!

----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Stela2

Me fal qe po te pyes po ti ke bere ndonje sondazh,qe e thua me aq siguri"ne Shqiperi ka pak"?!
Nese ke nonje statistike, na informo! Nuk e besoj se e ke thene me hamendje kete!

----------


## kolombi

Intelektualet jane krenaria e nje kombi,shpresa e tij per nje te ardhme sa me te ndritur.
Fatkeqsisht shume nga keta u detyruan te largohen nga atdheu dhe te vene dijet ,inteligjencen.zotesine e tyre ne sherbim te vendeve ku jetojne.

----------


## Leila

Intelektuale? Shqiperia ka plot!!

... por nuk eshte bote per intelektuale kjo.

----------


## zeus

------------------------------------------------

O Stela 22 te kam falur mos e diskuto fare!

Une "nonje" statistike nuk kam qe te t'ju jap juve (sa veta jeni njehere?) po te them me siguri te plote qe jane pak.

 :buzeqeshje: 

------------------------------------------------

----------


## Kryeplaku

Fillimisht, dua te them se bie edhe une ndakort me Kolombin kur thote"Intelektualet jane krenaria e nje kombi". Gjithashtu kam mendimin se disa pjesemares e kane ngatruar fjalen "intelektual" me "inteligjent" (inteligjent mund te jete edhe nje bojaxhi, por intelektual jo)

percaktimi im...
Intelektual quhet nje njeri "i shkronjave", njeri qe ka mbaruar nje shkolle, njeri qe ka dije dhe ka shkruajtur dicka me te cilen mund te jet bere i njohur. Intelektuali ka sy kritik, zemer patriotike dhe kerkon te pasuroje trurin e tij me dije. Intelektuali eshte njeri i rregullt- i rregullt edhe me ligjet, nuk mund te jet revolucionar ose kryemafioz. Truri i tij eshte i pasur, shpirti i tij eshte kerkues, mendja e tij shume here iken nga kufinjte qe ven shoqeria e nje vendi. Gjuha qe perdore eshte e pasur, e paster nga fjale te huaja dhe e kuptueshme- jo si gjuha qe perdorin parlamentaret ne Shqiperi- ai vet ndihmon ne pasurimin e gjuhes meme.

Njerez me keto karakteristika ne Shqiperi sigurisht qe jane te paket, neve dhe njerezit e medhenje qe kemi jane te paret qe e shkatrojne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga Kryeplaku_ 
> *Intelektuali eshte njeri i rregullt- i rregullt edhe me ligjet, nuk mund te jet revolucionar ose kryemafioz.*


Gabim.
Shume intelektuale ne gjithe boten jane vleresuar vite me vone pas vdekjes se tyre, pasi ne ate kohe qe jetonin, nuk i donte njeri vetem per faktin se udheheqesi i vendit i ka shpallur "armik te popullit" apo nuk ka pelqyer cfare shkruante. Shume prej tyre u duheshe te shkruanin ne gjuhe *sekrete* (si them une), duke shkruajtur fabula apo historira me kafshe apo dicka tjeter qe simbolizonte ate qe donin te thonin.
Pra, cfare quanin te keqinj me pare, i quajne intelektuale sot, e kush e di se cilet prej njerezve qe quajme budallenj sot, do quhen intelektuale vite me vone nga femijet tane.

----------


## "KINGU-1"

"Urtesia vjen me teper nga zemra sesa nga mendja"

----------


## nursezi

"Me fal qe po te pyes po ti ke bere ndonje sondazh,qe e thua me aq siguri"ne Shqiperi ka pak"?!
Nese ke nonje statistike, na informo! Nuk e besoj se e ke thene me hamendje kete!"

Stela me kenaqe fare me kete pergjigjjen. Shume e goditur. Ketu flitet me aq siguri sa thua ti ndonjeri i ka numeruar me gishta. 

Nejse, per mendimin tim intelektual eshte ai njeri qe ka njohuri nga shume fusha te jetes dhe ne nje fare menyre "shtron" rrugen per brezat e ardhshem. 

Nje gabim qe behej gjithmone ne shqiperi ishte se cdo njeri qe kishte mbaruar universitetin quhej "intelektual". Nje njeri qe sapo ka mbaruar universitetin eshte akoma larg te qenit intelektual ne kuptimin e plote te fjales.

----------


## macia_blu

ah te keni te njihni pseudointelektualet shqipfoles te Michiganit, iu ik truni fare nga keqardhja e asaj qe ka filluar te quhet klase intelektuale...
psh, kur ngrihet nje fare gjovalin kacorri, nje fare ibrahim nevruzi, e nje agustin shqalshi, apo nje kryeinjorant si ekrem bardha, e mi thone vetes intelektual, patriot, apo ku e di une, me vjen te cmendem nese nuk jam cmendur ende.
...
e megjitheate, per ato qe duan te besojne se ka shume intelektual , e jo pak...me lejoni te shpreh mendimin , se jo cdo diplome e nje universiteti, na qenkeka pasaporta qe te ben intelektual.E, pra per fatin me se te keq, intelektual shqiptar ka aq pak, sa pothuaj nuk ka fare.

----------


## diikush

termi intelektual eshte nje erm evaziv ne gjuhen tone. Sa me perfekt ta kesh definicionin e intelektualit aq me pak do te gjesh, si ne Shqiperi e kudo. 
Kryeplak: Nuk jam dakort me perkufizimin qe nje intelektual nuk mund te jete revolucionar, mund te jete qe cke me te. Ne fakt mjaft gjeni te botes kane qene revolucionare, dhe nuk besoj se keni ndonje kundersthim po ti quajme gjenite intelektuale, sse te pakten jane te tille.

Ne Shqiperi nuk e di se me ke keni "hang out", por natyrisht qe ka mjaft intelektuale, gjithashtu nje pjese e mire e tyre jane larguar nga atdheu. Nuk eshte e thene qe patjeter te jesh ne Amerike apo ne Evrope qe te jesh/behesh intelektual. 

Me habisin ata qe thone "me siguri te plote" qe ne Shqiperi ka shume pak intelektuale.

----------


## macia_blu

varet se kush  dhe si eshte nje intelektual per  secilin. E megjitheate , me sigurine time te plote(te pahuazuar...) intelektual ka fare  pak per te mos then aspak! A te shkolluar kemi  sa te duash, ose te diplomuar (njera prej tyre jam edhe une, mos u dashka te filloj e te ngre ndonje televizor privat, per ti mbushur mendjen vetes se jam inteletuale???
...

----------


## boys_ashes

Une per mendimin tim nuk i jap dot kuptim fjales intelektual.  Nese ju veni duar ne zjarr qe ne shqiperi ka plot per mendimin tim hiqni duart se digjeni. Ne shqiperi pas komunizmit te gjithe vuajne nga "depravation" besoj se e kuptoni nuk duhet ndonje njohuri  e madhe per te kuptuar. Babai im eshte njeriu me i drejte qe kam njohur ne bote. Po kam 8 vjet qe jetoj jashte atdheut edhe e kam kuptuar qe njeriu i drejte nuk can dot ne shqiperi keshtu qe edhe atija i kane dale djallezite sheshit. Edhe kur une them per babain tim qe ka djallezi qe mendoja se nuk ka, nuk mund te titulloj askend intelektual. Intelektualiteti per mua ne planetin toke nuk ekziston. Ka pas ekzistuar nje NENE TEREZA  po edhe ate na e mori zoti. 

nurzesi stela2 ju qe doni sondazhe na jepni ju informacione per ato intelekutuale qe kane marre mundimin te shfaqin intelektualitetin pa qellime perfitimi?

Une perputhem me mendimin e maces edhe besoj se ajo ka shume te drejte. Cmund te mendoj une per njerez qe titullojne veten intelektuale?

----------


## ooooo

Pershendetje!
Sigurishte qe ekzistojne intelektual shqipetar, por fatkeqesishte historia jone politike kombetare nuk i lejon te 'shfaqen"
A mund te perballet intelektual me llumin qe perbejne politikanet shqipetar, te cdo ngjyre qofshin.
A keni degjuar gjuhen qe perdorin deputetet, anteret e qeverise, shtypi e televizioni shqipetar.
Fatkeqesishte gjuha jone eshte basarduar nga te vequajturit 'Intelektual' 
Fatkeqesishte imazhi i kombit tone eshte basarduar po nga ata
E me e keqia eshte qe intelektualet e vertete ndihen te pa fuqishem perballe ingranazhit qe ve ne levizje shoqerine-INTERESA-

----------


## Acid_Burn

hmmmm 

shqiperi e mjera shqiperi
djemt dhe vajzat ku kan shkuar
universitete, mastera, phd kane mbaruar
neper bote jane shperndare
tjera vende duke lulzuar
po c'te bejne te shkretet valle
tek ti dyert ja mbyllin
i shtyne ja fusin brrylin
c'te bejne ku te hane
familjet me se t'i mbajne
ehhhhhhhh...

shqiperi e mjera ti
sa here je zhyt ne hi
kesaj rradhe ne me t'ziun hi
po i vjen era greqi
eh a e dini o ju njerez
c'po ju them e me zemer qaj
ata te cilet ne "drite" po na nxjerrin
te greqise jan intele KUAJ

mjerim.....

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



> Pershendetje!
> Sigurishte qe ekzistojne intelektual shqipetar, por fatkeqesishte historia jone politike kombetare nuk i lejon te 'shfaqen"


"sigurisht","intelektuale","fatkeqesisht"



> A mund te perballet intelektual me llumin qe perbejne politikanet shqipetar, te cdo ngjyre qofshin.
> A keni degjuar gjuhen qe perdorin deputetet, anteret e qeverise, shtypi e televizioni shqipetar.
> Fatkeqesishte gjuha jone eshte basarduar nga te vequajturit 'Intelektual'


"anetaret", "fatkeqesisht","bastarduar","vetequajturit"



> Fatkeqesishte imazhi i kombit tone eshte basarduar po nga ata
> E me e keqia eshte qe intelektualet e vertete ndihen te pa fuqishem perballe ingranazhit qe ve ne levizje shoqerine-INTERESA-


"fatkeqesisht", "bastarduar", "keqja", "pafuqishem", etj.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## forum126

Intelektuali duhet se pari te kete te gjitha cilesite e rralla dhe se dyti te ndikoje rrethin dhe shoqerine qe ka prane.

Duhet te jete i durueshem, i qete, jo i rrembyer, largpames, te dije te vleresoje mikun dhe armikun, te kete edhe njohuri te gjere qe kur te flase te mos ule veten por ta ngreje, te mund te analizoje ngjarjet pa u ndikuar nga c'ndodh apo se c'fare flet shtypi. 

Pra keto ishin cilesite. Se dyti duhet te dije edhe te drejtoje njerezit ne ate per te cilen kane nevoje. Sot ne Shqiperi mungon njohuria rreth historise, njohuria rreth kulturave te ndryshme si dhe analiza. Nuk mund te japesh nje mendim rreth nje populli nqs nuk e njeh historine e atij populli. Nuk mund te flasesh rreth nje populli nqs nuk e pranon dot se ne bote duhet te kete kultura te ndryshme. Nuk duhet te flasesh rreth nje populli nqs nuk di se c'fare kane bere ata ne histori. Psh eshte veshtire te flasesh keq per kinezet kur kinezet na kane mesuar cdo gje: letren, barutin, xhamin, armatimin, mjekesine. 

Sot intelektualet e Shqiperise jane ne nivelin e kryepleqve. Vetem ata te cilet kane marre nje kulture nga rrethi i tyre dhe qe kane perfituar nga pervoja mund te kualifikohen ne grupin e atyre qe mund ti degjohet fjala. Shumica e ketyre nuk kane studiuar. Pastaj ne Shqiperi eshte edhe idea: "Si, ik more ai eshte komunist, ai eshte ballist! Kush po i merr mend atij." 

Intelektuale qe mund ta drejtojne shqiperine ka ne shqiperi por deri tani nuk kane bere dot asgje per shqiperine se pari sepse shqiptaret nuk e ndiejne nevojen per ta. Sa emra gazetaresh mund te permendim ketu qe shqiptaret do te kerkonin mendimin e tyre per ceshtje  te ndryshme. *Gazetaret duhet te jene intelektuale*. Jo disa lapangjoze qe flasin me gjuhe kafenesh, degjojne disa fjale neper kafe dhe i shkruajne te nesermen neper gazeta qe nuk ne kane haberin fare. 

Ne Shqiptaret me te vertete nuk jetojme me rrealitetin. Nje shembull eshte edhe te qenurit ne vend te pare ne perkrahjen e luftes ne irak. Nderkohe qe sapo e patem provuar luften ne dy fronte. Nderkohe qe e dinim se lufta eshte rreale, eshte vrasese. Por jo, ne Shqiptaret e kemi:"Bjeri ti biem! Ec atyyyyyyyyyy!"  Sikur po shkojme te ruajme lope. Pastaj jemi edhe ne mes te Europes dreqi e morri, a nuk e shikojme dot pse gjithe ajo Europe eshte kundra.

----------


## forum126

> Pershendetje!
> Sigurishte qe ekzistojne intelektual shqipetar, por fatkeqesishte historia jone politike kombetare nuk i lejon te 'shfaqen"
> A mund te perballet intelektual me llumin qe perbejne politikanet shqipetar, te cdo ngjyre qofshin.
> A keni degjuar gjuhen qe perdorin deputetet, anteret e qeverise, shtypi e televizioni shqipetar.
> Fatkeqesishte gjuha jone eshte basarduar nga te vequajturit 'Intelektual' 
> Fatkeqesishte imazhi i kombit tone eshte basarduar po nga ata
> E me e keqia eshte qe intelektualet e vertete ndihen te pa fuqishem perballe ingranazhit qe ve ne levizje shoqerine-INTERESA-



Ke shume te drejte. Interesi i lidh keta "intelektualet" tane qe flasin kot e me kot. 

Pastaj mos i permend fare politikanet. Pervec nje pakice jane bere nje grup mafioz hajdutesh e imoralesh te pakulture. Disa femije te lumturuar.

----------

